# Robot teledirigido por pc



## olta (Sep 7, 2010)

Hola a todos. Estoy pensando en realizar un robot teledirigido utilizando el pc como mando utilizando para ello algun programa de programación gráfica. Me gustaría que todos fueramos opinando  y discutiendo diferentes ideas de como podriamos comenzar e ir construyendolo poco a poco entre todos si os interesa el tema. Espero opiniones. Un fuerte abrazo para todos.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 7, 2010)

Creo que deberías de concretar algo mas tu pregunta, con ese planteamiento hay millones de posibilidades.


----------



## olta (Sep 10, 2010)

Hola Scooter. Pues mi idea es realizar un robot teledirigido por PC utilizando algun diseño en labview para poder comunicarnos mediante el puerto RS-232 y un módulo de radiofrecuencia con el robot en cuestión. Creo que debería utilizar dos microcontroladores: uno para el módulo transmisor que nos permitirá transmitir los movimientos al robot y otro microcontrolador en el robot para poder realizar los movimientos deseados. Creo que también se necesitará un codificador(en el módulo transmisor) y un decodificador (en el módulo receptor del robot) para evitar interferencias. A partir de aquí podemos discutir la estructura del robot y el diseño de los programas necesarios. Si os interesa podriamos ir construyendolo y dando opiniones conjuntamente. Cualquier post será bien recibido 

¡Gracias y un saludo a todos los foreros!

P.D: También podriamos opinar si es adecuado utilizar 4 servomotores para poder realizar tracción 4x4 o simplemente dos servomotores para realizar los movimientos. También podriamos incluirle alguna habilidad como incorporarle alguna cámara para visualizar por donde anda o algun brazo robótico para coger algun objeto poco pesado.


----------



## mcpiebot (Sep 10, 2010)

Este vídeo ya esta posteado, pero parece que les servirá de alguna manera.






Saludos!


----------



## olta (Sep 11, 2010)

Muchas gracias mcpiebot por tu aportación. Seguro que durante el transcurso del diseño será de gran utilidad. Como no hay muchas opiniones a cerca del diseño propondre cosas a ver que os parece. Utilizaremos 2 servos y una ''rueda loca'' para realizar el movimiento del robot. Estoy leyendome el manual de labview para la realización del programa que nos permita moverlo des del PC. Necesitaremos también un adaptador de nivel de voltaje RS-232 a TTL (de 12V a 5 V más o menos) para esto creo recordar que se utilizaba el MAX232. Uno de los problemas que me surge al pensar en el diseño del programa del microcontrolador que está en la parte transmisora (es una buena idea utilizar el 80C251 de ATMEL) ,debido a mi poco conocimiento sobre la comunicación entre RS-232 y un microcontrolador, es que si por ejemplo ya tenemos diseñado el programa en labview y para mover nuestro robot hacia delante hemos diseñado una pequeña tecla virtual que transmita el caracter 'A', este caracter se transmitirá bit a bit hacia el microcontrolador y deberiamos ir guardando los datos en algunos registros para que posteriormente una vez finalizada la transmisión del puerto serie hacia el micro, transmita la información mediante un módulo RF hacia nuestro robot y éste realize el movimiento deseado. Bien pues si es así que tiempo hay entre la transmisión de un bit y el sigueinte bit en la transmisión de información entre rs-232 al micro ¿O no hace falta saber esto último? ¿Necesitamos saber cuando ha acabado de transmitir el caracter? ¿El puerto serie da alguna información de cuando se ha acabado de transmitir el dato?

Espero respuestas !Un saludo!


----------



## mcpiebot (Sep 11, 2010)

Hola, que tal?

En la informacion del video en youtube viene de donde descargar el esquemático y el código fuente.

Del microcontrolador usamos el puerto serie pero en lugar de max232 usamos el modulo bluetooth aunque cualquier interfaz serie es compatible con el codigo.

Eso si usas el codigo y pic propuestos en ese proyecto.

De otra manera, te recomiendo leer el datasheet del microcontrolador que vas a usar, ya que no hay fuente mas confiable de información al respecto.

Saludos!


----------



## snakewather (Sep 11, 2010)

mcpiebot dijo:


> Hola, que tal?
> 
> En la informacion del video en youtube viene de donde descargar el esquemático y el código fuente.
> 
> ...



Estaria padre usar visual Basic y el pic18F2550 con interfaz USB se me hace mas facil han visto esa posibilidad?


----------



## mcpiebot (Sep 11, 2010)

snakewather dijo:


> Estaria padre usar visual Basic y el pic18F2550 con interfaz USB se me hace mas facil han visto esa posibilidad?



Usa el buscador del foro, hay muchisimos post en los que se hace control por medio del usb y el pic18f2550 y/o el 18f4550.

Saludos!


----------



## snakewather (Sep 11, 2010)

mcpiebot dijo:


> Usa el buscador del foro, hay muchisimos post en los que se hace control por medio del usb y el pic18f2550 y/o el 18f4550.
> 
> Saludos!




Si por eso digo que seria mejor utilizar USB por que asi el control se podria hacer desde una pc o una lap las compu de ahora omiten ciertos puertos como el paralelo o el serial en cambio el usb esta todas.


----------



## olta (Sep 14, 2010)

*Decia de utilizar el puerto serie (RS-232) porque al utilizar labview 7.1 creo que no es muy complicado realizar algun programa (que sea un panel el cual tenga enlazado una serie de caracteres con su respectiva acción que sirvan para realizar algun movimiento) que envie los datos por el puerto serie al microcontrolador del bloque transmisor (con los respectivos bloques intermedios y posteriores para la correcta comunicación con el robot) *

Si alguien tiene conocimientos básicos o medios de labVIEW creo que podriamos ir comenzando por el diseño del programa que será la interfaz con el usuario. Estoy leyendome el manual de labVIEW 7.1 (programación gráfica)  para poder proporcionar alguna idea. Creo que no debe ser muy complicado ya que seguramente debamos relacionar una acción con un caracter ASCII en el panel frontar de labVIEW (ya que por el puerto serie se envian caracteres ASCII creo recordar) para que el microcontrolador que está en el bloque transmisor se encargue de gestionar este dato y transmitirlo para que el robot pueda realizar la acción.

Gracias por sus opiniones!!

P.D: Si alguien tiene los suficientes conocimientos sobre labVIEW o sabe como realizar la configuración o el diseño del programa para la comunicación con el puerto USB del PC tal y como decia snakewather, sería de gran ayuda su opinión u observación al respecto.


----------



## olta (Sep 14, 2010)

Bueno como veo que hay pocas respuestas al tema... me surge otra duda que alomejor si sepa resolver alguien o dar alguna opinión al respecto: ¿Qué filosofia de diseño se debería utilizar en un microcontrolador para el manejo de un servo? con filosofia me refiero a como debería utilizar las instrucciones y los diferentes recursos de un microcontrolador para poder realizar la señal que mueva al servo.


----------

